# What is the NFTS - Film Studies, Programming and Curation Interview like?



## Ningy (Jul 23, 2022)

I was just notified yesterday that I have been selected for an interview.  For any current students or alumni, what was the process like?  I'm an international student (American) and this is my first time doing an interview for grad school.  Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chris W (Aug 24, 2022)

Sorry just saw this post.... did you see our interview with NFTS?














 How to Get Into NFTS, the #1 International Film School: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Department (Part 1)


					There is no other film school in the United Kingdom more notable than the National Film and Television School (NFTS), an institution renowned for producing high-profile industry players and Oscar winners since 1971.

Based in Beaconsfield, a short 25 minute train journey from central London...
				


Alexa P.
Mar 11, 2022
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






It should answer some of your questions.


----------

